# MAGLite 6D-Cell (Krypton vs. Xenon Lamp)??



## Flashanator

the krypton lamp is 162lumens
the Xenon lamp is 233lumens

Do you think there is a real diff? Is this a legit lm number for the xenon lamp?



thanks.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD

i have a 6d cell mag with Xenon Lamp....and when i compare it to my mag charger rated 190lm with standard bulb it is ever so slighty brighter...i would guess 10-20lms


----------



## lctorana

Oh yes, the difference is quite visible to the naked eye. In both brightness and colour.

My theory on the seemingly exaggerated bulb-lumens figure is that they are obtained with a 9V power supply, not the 7.2V-less-wiring-and-switch-losses you see in a real torch.

Working backwards from that assumption, I reckon you will see about 92 bulb lumens out of the LWSA601 Krypton and 132 from the LMSA601 Xenon.

A worthwhile lift.


----------



## Flashanator

thanks for the info.

Ill buy one & see how I go.


----------



## Flashanator

the Xenon is great. :twothumbs


Xenon 6Dcell vs Krypton 6Dcell (Both Mags running off fresh Duracell alkaline)





Much whiter & brighter.


----------



## chewy78

i wonder how the 6d xenon will stack up against the 5d krypton with 6 alkaline cells and with 6 d nimh cells.


----------



## chewy78

I also have a 6d maglite with a 5d krypton bulb with 6 duraloop nimhs in 6 aa to d nexcell adapters. I would possibly like to get 6 11,000 mah titanium nimh d cells for it. I already have a maha 808m charger, so i thought what the heck and get some hi cap nimhs for it.


----------



## lctorana

Yes, the 6D Xenon is a good bulb.

I have both a 6D and a 6C, each with this bulb, both running NiCads. I have other torches, both brighter and smaller, but the 6-cell Maglites are a joy to own and use.


----------



## StarHalo

The Xenon lamp is the newer bulb that supersedes the older Krypton design, but for whatever reason, Mag continues to sell Krypton models right alongside the Xenon ones at any given Maglite display. Regardless, if you're dead set on using a stock Mag bulb, make sure yours/your replacement is a Xenon.


----------



## Chrontius

Try finding the xenon bulbs retail some time. Nobody seems to like to stock them, _especially_ 5 and 6 cell ones.


----------



## chewy78

i also only see the 4 cell xenons at home depot


----------



## outersquare

i just ordered a couple 6D xenons, i have a 2D with a 6AA adapter coming.


----------



## Flashanator

best place is to buy online. I too had no luck local.


----------



## Elton

.............


----------



## kurni

FWIW the xenon is around as bright and as white as SF C2

I have 6-cell xenon, krypton, and SF C2 to compare


----------



## Liquidretro

I have one of these and 6D Mags and am wondering if there are any LED mods that are a reasonable price that improve brightness? The one I have now is stock and while it looks cool it could be brighter.


----------



## StarHalo

Liquidretro said:


> I have one of these and 6D Mags and am wondering if there are any LED mods that are a reasonable price that improve brightness?



The LED drop-in that I use in my Mag is the TerraLUX TLE-300; ~600 lumens at the emitter for $70:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-300.html

It's essentially just three LEDs, each with its own optic, all in a self-contained drop-in puck with all the necessary circuitry. It's a minimal difficulty install, you remove the stock Mag reflector and bulb, put the TLE-300 in the socket, done.

Optic lenses mean *serious throw* and the TLE-300 doesn't disappoint, projecting a big fat hotspot with no corona or spill to speak of. You lose the Mag's focusing ability, but when you've got a glaring hotspot that's over two feet across from only ten feet away, you don't need it. The only con is that the hotspot looks a bit like a round, multi-pointed star (the optics to some degree project the square shape of the LEDs) but in normal use, especially outdoors, you don't notice it.

I mainly use my TLE-300 Mag on night walks down our suburb street to the area mailbox. Any time a car drives by going the same direction, it's a perfect side-by-side comparison of light output, and you can't miss it - the Mag is putting out just as much light as the car (the cars don't miss it either, as they usually slow down). It's still impressive every time I see it.

The TLE-300 is my fave Mag drop-in based on its ease of install, use of standard batteries, and good old "damn that's bright"-ness. I've always liked the idea of an LED hotwire/ROP that doesn't require any modding, and this certainly fills the bill.

If $70 is too rich for your blood, there's there TerraLUX TLE-6EX, 150 lumens for $23, which is only about as bright as your stock 6D Mag, but it maintains steady output for over 20 hours. This one keeps the reflector and focusing ability, as it's just a bulb replacement. Not nearly as bright as the TLE-300, but very pragmatic. http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html


----------



## Liquidretro

StarHalo said:


> The LED drop-in that I use in my Mag is the TerraLUX TLE-300; ~600 lumens at the emitter for $70:
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-300.html
> 
> It's essentially just three LEDs, each with its own optic, all in a self-contained drop-in puck with all the necessary circuitry. It's a minimal difficulty install, you remove the stock Mag reflector and bulb, put the TLE-300 in the socket, done.
> 
> Optic lenses mean *serious throw* and the TLE-300 doesn't disappoint, projecting a big fat hotspot with no corona or spill to speak of. You lose the Mag's focusing ability, but when you've got a glaring hotspot that's over two feet across from only ten feet away, you don't need it. The only con is that the hotspot looks a bit like a round, multi-pointed star (the optics to some degree project the square shape of the LEDs) but in normal use, especially outdoors, you don't notice it.
> 
> I mainly use my TLE-300 Mag on night walks down our suburb street to the area mailbox. Any time a car drives by going the same direction, it's a perfect side-by-side comparison of light output, and you can't miss it - the Mag is putting out just as much light as the car (the cars don't miss it either, as they usually slow down). It's still impressive every time I see it.
> 
> The TLE-300 is my fave Mag drop-in based on its ease of install, use of standard batteries, and good old "damn that's bright"-ness. I've always liked the idea of an LED hotwire/ROP that doesn't require any modding, and this certainly fills the bill.
> 
> If $70 is too rich for your blood, there's there TerraLUX TLE-6EX, 150 lumens for $23, which is only about as bright as your stock 6D Mag, but it maintains steady output for over 20 hours. This one keeps the reflector and focusing ability, as it's just a bulb replacement. Not nearly as bright as the TLE-300, but very pragmatic. http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html



Thanks for the reply. Ya thats more than I want to spend. I think I might just stay stock for now and grab something else that I can mod. I am a college student after all.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I don't know if this applies to the 6 cell bulbs, but I know that the 4 cell Xenon bulb is 50% brighter than the Krypton bulb with about the same runtime. Xenon bulbs are more efficient than Krypton bulbs. By the way, I think Fry's Electronics carries 5 and 6D Mags.


----------



## lux lumin

hi this is a fun thread I would just like to say that I am very pleased with a 2D > 6AA mod running a 4D Xenon lamp... Ooh it's bright. 

I have been fluffing around with the 5761 currently ran on 9AA enloops! nice bright but for the effort nahh not as rewarding as the simple mod's mentioned above. 

Could somebody please tell me about... 3D > 8AA running a 6D Xenon lamp? I think that would smash my 5761 not in lumens but in useable visable brightness. I love the fact that overdriving a PR flange bulb also means the use of the original Mag reflector which seems to present a much tighter hot spot. 

I know nothing :shakehead so please advise, what is the highest voltage PR flange type bulb that I could use in a Mag body no modding needed. The bigger & brighter the better I intend to give them away as gifts so no technical expertise is needed to replace the bulbs.

Thanks guy's


----------



## mdocod

Hmmmmmmmmmmm............



lux lumin said:


> hi this is a fun thread I would just like to say that I am very pleased with a 2D > 6AA mod running a 4D Xenon lamp... Ooh it's bright.



the 4 cell xenon lamp usually flashes on that configuration, what kind of adapter are you using?



> I have been fluffing around with the 5761 currently ran on 9AA enloops! nice bright but for the effort nahh not as rewarding as the simple mod's mentioned above.



The 5761 is a 6V bulb rated 100 hours life @6V will not survive even a second on 9AA eneloops unless you had some major resistance between the cells and the bulb. Cheap battery adapters designs for low current might provide enough resistance, but would melt down in the process. The 5761 is usually used in 6AA or 2xli-ion configurations, often with some form of soft-start or regulation in place to prevent premature failure. 



> Could somebody please tell me about... 3D > 8AA running a 6D Xenon lamp? I think that would smash my 5761 not in lumens but in useable visable brightness. I love the fact that overdriving a PR flange bulb also means the use of the original Mag reflector which seems to present a much tighter hot spot.



what do you mean by "useable visible brightness"? throw? 
The 5761 properly driven with a 6 cell NIMH pack or 2 cell li-ion configuration will walk all over a 6 cell mag xenon bulb in every department, throw, total lumens, anything. They are so far apart it's like comparing elementary school soft-ball with major league baseball. 8AA cells will usually blow the 6 cell xenon, but not always, it will usually tolerate a 7 cell overdrive. 

when using after-market bulbs with aluminum reflectors and such, you may need to modify things to get the bulb into focus properly. The 5761 should present much more throwing power when properly focused than a 6 cell xenon. The mag bulb may have a "tighter" beam when all said and done, but the massive power of the 5761 by comparison should trounce it regardless. 



> I know nothing :shakehead so please advise, what is the highest voltage PR flange type bulb that I could use in a Mag body no modding needed. The bigger & brighter the better I intend to give them away as gifts so no technical expertise is needed to replace the bulbs.
> 
> Thanks guy's



there are PR flanged bulbs made for cordless powertool flashlights that are 12V, 18V, 24V, ect etc.... probably all the way up to the 36V stuff coming out, but a higher voltage bulb isn't going to automatically make it brighter unless you provide those volts, and the bulb happens to also be high wattage.

I can make a 600V bulb only 50 lumens, just design the filament to have enough resistance that only 0.0025 amps flow across it. Point being, voltage isn't that important, wattage is. 

The 5761 is a ~30W bulb, we oftentimes overdrive it to the tune of ~40W with the proper setup. A 6 cell mag xenon bulb operates at around 5-8 watts depending on how it's driven. 

-------------------------------------------------

Eric


----------



## Flashanator

are... Mr knowledge, mdocod

great post


----------



## lux lumin

Thanks for your assistance and yes your right as ever, I do have those cheap battery adaptors running my 5761 'resistance is my friend' 

I have not had them melt on me 'yet' and the battery combi was ran down somewhat... I have 12AA enloope running a 12v 20watt frosted which is much brighter. 

I will be digging out some 12v 340mA PR base bulbs later for some fun, and have decided that GX5.3 adaptor & MR16 50w 10` narrow beam will fit to nicely in my 4D mag :twothumbs

I could not do this without your help because without the feedback you guy's give me I would be in the dark! The real problem is waiting to go on my hol's because I live in central London and light pollution is a biggy... and when trying to test my lights, the frigging helecopters come and investigate.

so far I have a 2D 6AA with 4D Xenon 'nice'

3D - '8AA-will see' 5761

4D - 12AA 12v 20w frosted 'fantastic flood'

4D - 4D TLE 300 'flooding flood'

and loads of smaller mini-mod's 


Any words of wisdom regarding the 6D so much choice... Would like +1000 lumens, retaining spot to flood, around 2Hrs run time and a range of 1/2 mile. Any sealed beam ideas?


thanks guy's


----------



## lctorana

Sealed Beam?

In a MagLite?

How?

_(unless you call a glass-faced MR16 a "sealed beam" of sorts)_


----------



## ElectronGuru

Extra Info:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176109


----------



## american lockpicker

Chrontius said:


> Try finding the xenon bulbs retail some time. Nobody seems to like to stock them, _especially_ 5 and 6 cell ones.


 
Even 5-7 krypton ones can be hard to find. The only Maglite xenon bulbs for 5 and 6 I've seen for sale were online.


----------



## [email protected]

Slightly off topic but what would be better on 4 carbon-zincs 3cell krypton hotwire or 4cell magmum star?


----------



## StarHalo

[email protected] said:


> Slightly off topic but what would be better on 4 carbon-zincs 3cell krypton hotwire or 4cell magmum star?



3 cell Xenon. 

But seriously, dry cells? Krypton bulbs? You could estimate the voltage using your calculator -


----------



## [email protected]

The thing is that i'm running it in a eveready dolphin therefore 4f and we all know that the bigger the cell the less the voltage depression and all that. Btw a 3-cell xenon will instaflash.

Oh yeah and the dry cells are cheaper. But each to his own.

Also anyone know any good online store with good shipping to australia for the mag xenon's?

Edit: AFAIK xenon bulbs only started being popular back when cpf was founded so not THAT old.


----------



## StarHalo

[email protected] said:


> The thing is that i'm running it in a eveready dolphin therefore 4f and we all know that the bigger the cell the less the voltage depression and all that. Btw a 3-cell xenon will instaflash.



Carbon zinc batteries provide the least regulation/current/voltage stability of all the D cell chemistries. Add to that the fact that you're using a flashlight of very old design which probably provides quite a bit of resistance. I don't think a 3-cell xenon bulb would be all that challenged by being directly wired to four dry cells, so unless you've done a fantastic job of low-resistance-modding your Dolphin, or you have a defective bulb, it should work fine.



[email protected] said:


> Edit: AFAIK xenon bulbs only started being popular back when cpf was founded so not THAT old.



The jab referred to the should-be-defunct krypton bulbs, which were first made available long before that desktop calculator was introduced..


----------



## [email protected]

I've tried a xenon at 6 volts on a kinda used battery and  and fresh ones are 6.6 volts. The dolphin is a year old design. Nice gag thanks for reminding me of my old age lol.


----------



## KiwiMark

lux lumin said:


> Any words of wisdom regarding the 6D so much choice... Would like +1000 lumens, retaining spot to flood, around 2Hrs run time and a range of 1/2 mile.



I like my ROP High bulb in my 6D. With 6 x 10,000mAH NiMH cells you would get 1000+ Lumen and 2+ Hours of run time. You still have focusing and a good range. I haven't really tried to see if I can illuminate something at 1/2 mile away - generally if it is that far away it doesn't matter to me. I also have an OP reflector so I get a bit less throw, but a nicer beam.


----------



## seatrue

*Re: MAGLite 6D-Cell (Krypton vs. Xenon Lamp)?? - Here's a good Maglite comparison***

I am comparing a Fenix TK20 (warm tint) LED (150 lumens factory rated with a 180 meter throw) with a 4D Maglite with Xenon bulb (rated at 124 lumens) - ((about half that of the 6D Maglite with Xenon bulb rated at 233 lumens)) **

Ceiling bounce test: the lumen ratings definitely hold up with the published lumen ratings. the 4D Maglite with fresh alkalines is at least 70+% that of the Fenix on turbo (150 lumens with fully charged eneloops). Note: I did notice that the quality of the light from the Maglite felt considerably more natural to the eyes compared to a more sharper shade coming from the Fenix (even through this Fenix with the natural Q2 LED is not nearly so sharp on the eyes compared to the more commonly tinted LEDs).

Throw: this is what really surprised me. I tested the two flashlights at night shining towards the top of a 400 ft. building from 550 ft away (that was fun) - a total beam distance of 700 feet (215 meters). I could not make out the TK20 hitting it but the 4D Maglite just nailed it. Wow, Mags sure can throw; they are somehow able to focus to create a super-tight spot. Definitely worth the $18 I paid for it at Wal-Mart. (plus $3.39 for the Magnum Star Xenon bulb)

Conclusion: i think already mentioned (throw!, $18). would like to check out a 6D Maglite w/ xenon.


----------



## lctorana

There is something else to be said - although the Mag Xenon bulbs are truly excellent bulbs, with the new lithium batteries in 18500, C and 26500 sizes, you don't have to gio up to a 6D in size to enjoy the 6-cell bulb.

A 2D or 2C host with appropriate-sized lithium batteries will run the 6-cell bulb at its design voltage and current, and have all the brighness and throw, but in a much smaller package. And still with quite reasonable runtime.


----------



## ZMZ67

lctorana said:


> There is something else to be said - although the Mag Xenon bulbs are truly excellent bulbs, with the new lithium batteries in 18500, C and 26500 sizes, you don't have to gio up to a 6D in size to enjoy the 6-cell bulb.
> 
> A 2D or 2C host with appropriate-sized lithium batteries will run the 6-cell bulb at its design voltage and current, and have all the brighness and throw, but in a much smaller package. And still with quite reasonable runtime.


 
I have been using the 2C X 3CR123 mod using the 5-cell Magnum Star.Not sure what I'll get for bulb life but I am pleased with the results.Also the 2C X 3CR123 is a very easy and inexpesive mod(at least here in the states) for anyone interested.Runtime is short on this one though.


----------



## seatrue

Ok, did some research on the lithium D sized batteries, wasn't sure if they were made to handle higher ranged currents (maybe as L-ions). I did buy a 2D Mag, and went the path of obtaining a couple of cheap 3aa > D battery trays and used them to run a 4d stock Mag Krypton bulb and it worked. Very nice and bright - really liked it (slightly brighter than my TK20 at 150 lumens!). I did flash it when I put in the 6 AA's fresh off the charger - think the batteries would require an overnight rest first. 
 
Also tried 8AA in a 4D Mag running a 6D Mag Krypton bulb. It surprised me how bright it was when I first turned it on. Very white light as well - must be driven near or to the max. I didn't feel any need to test out a 6D Mag Xenon I had because I couldn't possibly imagine it being any brighter. I'll write back about this one once I've tested it out more - hoping the bulb lasts.
 
To add a note: came across (can't remember where on the web) info simply explaining the difference between a Krypton and Xenon bulb. Basically, the heavier the gas in the periodic chart (Xenon), the better it dissipates heat from the filament making it possible to run at high temperatures. That’s all.
 
...and more testing on the way:candle:


----------



## StarHalo

seatrue said:


> Also tried 8AA in a 4D Mag running a 6D Mag Krypton bulb. It surprised me how bright it was when I first turned it on. Very white light as well - must be driven near or to the max. I didn't feel any need to test out a 6D Mag Xenon I had because I couldn't possibly imagine it being any brighter.



If you're using NiMH cells, that's a good config. And if you use a Xenon bulb, it will indeed be brighter..


----------



## Howecollc

[email protected] said:


> The thing is that i'm running it in a eveready dolphin therefore 4f and we all know that the bigger the cell the less the voltage depression and all that. Btw a 3-cell xenon will instaflash.
> 
> Oh yeah and the dry cells are cheaper. But each to his own.
> 
> Also anyone know any good online store with good shipping to australia for the mag xenon's?
> 
> Edit: AFAIK xenon bulbs only started being popular back when cpf was founded so not THAT old.


I've always thought the *Ikelite 0042.55* bulb would be a good choice for the brightest bulb to use with the Dolphin and other similar 6 volt lanterns. It's a 7.5 watt halogen used as the high output bulb option in a couple of 4 cell dive lights offered by Ikelite. It is rated 7.5 watts at 5.0 volts, is said to be very white in color, and seems likely to be manufactured by Carley. I once called the only dive shop in my town, and indeed they had it in stock, so it's probably locally available for most people; especially those near the Great Barrier Reef.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/119186-REG/Ikelite_0042_55_Halogen_Lamp_7_5_Watt.html


----------



## Dark Laser

I tried this (4D / 8AAs / 6C/D-Krypton-bulb) too - very nice, insane throw :rock:. But the bulb instaflashed after I inserted fresh NiMHs...I admit that this was kind of stupid, I should have expected it :shakehead.


----------



## moviles

Flashanator said:


> the Xenon is great. :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Xenon 6Dcell vs Krypton 6Dcell (Both Mags running off fresh Duracell alkaline)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much whiter & brighter.



 lol is not much impressive the amount of light for a so great one 6d flashlight

maybe you can buy some 1xaa more powerful


----------



## lctorana

moviles said:


> lol is not much impressive the amount of light for a so great one 6d flashlight
> 
> maybe you can buy some 1xaa more powerful


so what, for goodness' sake!

The thread title told you what the thead is about, and I for one am getting fed up with constant snitching from LED bigots.

That's one more worthless poster added to my fast-growing ignore list.


----------



## 325addict

I fully agree with Ictorana...

Of course, a well driven MC-E will beat most of these setups, AND is much smaller! But what's the quality of this light? <Brrrrr>
Just give me the pleasant incan-light, this is much better for my eyes :green:

(And I can judge it, as I both have an MC-E light and numerous incans...)

Timmo.


----------



## Kestrel

moviles said:


>


:shakehead OT, baiting, anything else?



lctorana said:


> The thread title told you what the thead is about...


+1.

Here's a tip, m: If you don't have anything to contribute here, don't.

Edit: Because otherwise, you just p!ss off the people here who place a higher value on the aspects of illumination that Incans do better at.


----------



## moviles

calm down, I'm not led fanatic 

maybe I'm only fanatic of lumens/size ratio

I only say the power/size ratio of the flashlight of this tread its low

the led technology have a big problem: the heat.

and the hid technology need large room for ballast

the incandescence technology have some advantages too
for me the best thing about the incandescence technology its that:
it can work direct drived and don't have the heat problem.

maybe we can drive one hypothetical incandescence bulb with maybe 5 x26650 a123sistems batteries (70 amp max) and more than 1000w and 20000 lumens in the same body of mag 6D


----------



## DM51

moviles... if there are any more baiting posts from you, your posting privileges will be withdrawn. Consider yourself lucky that this is just a warning. You will not receive another one.


----------



## Flashanator

Camping with my Mag is awesome. Simple, reliable & with a Huge LONG runtime with my D size NiMH 10000mAh batteries.

Its a little heavy, but when I want power in a lite weight form I have my Borealis which is a blast.


----------



## seatrue

...just found a great bulb for my 2D Mag running off 6 Nimh with a couple of cheap battery adapters. the Radio Shack HPR50 - 5.2V, 850mA rated halogen. it produces just an awesome tight white beam - the same color as with the Fenix TK20. i could easily see the beam shining on a structure 1/4 mile away. the eneloops i used were at least 80 - 90% charged. if this bulb survives being run (after a couple hours) off a fresh charge - this is a keeper. :twothumbs


----------



## seatrue

nope, it flashed - good for 5 nimh only. (back to a 5 cell krypton) :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel

I checked the Radio Shack website for that bulb, I was surprised to see that they were asking $4 for it, and it has a pointy tip which I find provides a poorer-shaped hotspot. I think a better bet might be one of the (higher voltage) Xenon ROP 'low' bulbs, only $8 on sale right now, and you get a -H bulb for 'grins&giggles' as well. I set up a 2D flashlight with a few different bulbs of this class on 2x 18650 LiIons and they were awesome.


----------



## seatrue

i've been considering the Li-ions (2x 18650) with a 3854 bulb. have a 2c Mag sitting around for that. (for sometime in the future). like the size of the 2c - think it'll be perfect with the high bulb. 

now talking about my ideal 2d Mag - it would be with 8aa eneloops running a 6D krypton Mag bulb (really like how the beam spreads out as apposed to the Mag xenon along with the idea of 2+ hour runtimes). it's bright too, definitely in the 200 lumen range. the only problem is that i just don't know where to find any 4aa > D adapters at any reasonable price if they exist.


----------



## Swedpat

I have an old Maglite 6D which I for the moment use with six NiMh cells. 7,2V will not provide an impressing brightness, approximately 90-100 lumens.
But there are many other better alternatives. For example a ROP HO 3854 bulb which will provide 1000lumens or so. 
Are the stock crypton or Xenon bulbs really attractive when you can find bulbs of that brightness? Yes, I can understand the runtime will be much shorter. But to justify carrying around a 6D I want higher brightness than 233 lumens. I am soon going to modify the 6D to be used with a ROP HO 3854 bulb.

Regards, Patric


----------



## KiwiMark

Swedpat said:


> I am soon going to modify the 6D to be used with a ROP HO 3854 bulb.



Such a modification is neither expensive nor difficult. Swap the bulb to the 3854-H, swap the reflector for an aluminium one and swap the lens for a glass one. Once done you have a light with output befitting something of its size.

My 6D isn't my brightest Maglite - but it does have a decent output. With the standard bulb it would be my dullest Maglite and one of my dullest lights overall, despite being both the biggest and the heaviest. I regard the standard bulb as just silly - if that was the output I wanted then I would hardly need to carry such a big light.

With the 3854-H my 6D is brighter than my 1 x 18650 MC-E light - with a standard bulb it would be shamed by the much smaller light.


----------



## Howecollc

seatrue said:


> nope, it flashed - good for 5 nimh only. (back to a 5 cell krypton) :thumbsup:


Try a Philips HPX-53 bulb. You can get a 2 pack for $5 from Dorcy Direct. It pulls more current than any Mag or Radio Shack bulb, yet not so much as to be hot enough to melt your standard lens or reflector. It’s rated .975A at 6.0v at spec, and pulls 1.08A at 7.2v with 6 NiMH or 2 RCR18650s. Based on what I have read about it, and considering how many fresh sets of 3xCR123s it has lived thru, I’m certain that it would be able to take 7 NiMHs for around 1.2A at 8.4v = 10 watts of very overdriven output.


----------



## Swedpat

Howecollc said:


> Try a Philips HPX-53 bulb. You can get a 2 pack for $5 from Dorcy Direct. It pulls more current than any Mag or Radio Shack bulb, yet not so much as to be hot enough to melt your standard lens or reflector. It’s rated .975A at 6.0v at spec, and pulls 1.08A at 7.2v with 6 NiMH or 2 RCR18650s. Based on what I have read about it, and considering how many fresh sets of 3xCR123s it has lived thru, I’m certain that it would be able to take 7 NiMHs for around 1.2A at 8.4v = 10 watts of very overdriven output.



Do you know how many lumens Philips HPX-53 will provide with 7,2V?

Regards, Patric


----------



## Howecollc

Swedpat said:


> Do you know how many lumens Philips HPX-53 will provide with 7,2V?
> 
> Regards, Patric


No, sorry. I don't ever try to quote lumen output of anything due to not having any way to measure it, and also because of the so many different ways that lumens are measured/quoted here on CPF. That's why I tend to list wattages and presence or lack of overdrive, instead.


----------



## Swedpat

Howecollc said:


> No, sorry. I don't ever try to quote lumen output of anything due to not having any way to measure it, and also because of the so many different ways that lumens are measured/quoted here on CPF. That's why I tend to list wattages and presence or lack of overdrive, instead.



Using a luxmeter at a table and shining on the ceiling you can get good comparing values for different light. Then you could compare to the standard Mag bulb and see the percentual difference of brightness. Yes, I know that some highly object against this method, but I am personally convinced that a careful measuring using the ceiling bounce test is fair.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Howecollc

Swedpat said:


> Using a luxmeter at a table and shining on the ceiling you can get good comparing values for different light. Then you could compare to the standard Mag bulb and see the percentual difference of brightness. Yes, I know that some highly object against this method, but I am personally convinced that a careful measuring using the ceiling bounce test is fair.
> 
> Regards, Patric


Anytime I describe a light as being "brighter or whiter" than some known standard "ex. Surefire 8AX", it is based on shining each of the lights at the ceiling in a small storage room in my house. I then basically look around the room at boxes, writing, etc. and compare how they look. Don't have a lux-meter though.


----------



## Swedpat

Howecollc said:


> Anytime I describe a light as being "brighter or whiter" than some known standard "ex. Surefire 8AX", it is based on shining each of the lights at the ceiling in a small storage room in my house. I then basically look around the room at boxes, writing, etc. and compare how they look. Don't have a lux-meter though.



In the beginning of my "flashoholity" I wanted to know the total output of lights, and then realized that shining to the ceiling and look down makes a much better way than look at the projected beam at the wall. This because of the different beam sizes and profiles, who can confuse.

But I discovered that comparing lights with a big difference of the colour tint made it more difficult for the eyes. If the brightness difference wasn't very big I could not be sure which one is brighter. Then I got the tip of a lightmeter, and think this is good because it measures the difference undependent of tint. Also the lightmeter can measure the percentual difference which is difficult for the eye, which according to what I read doesn't estimate the differences proportionally.

By the way: how big would you estimate the difference to be between Philips HPX-53 and Maglites crypton or Xenon bulb? For example, does it feels like 1,5x or twice?

Regards, Patric


----------



## seatrue

the Philips HPX-53 as mentioned looks excellent - just what i was looking for. and just ordered a couple packs. thanks for the tip on that one! pretty good price and shipping rates too.

as far as its output goes, i think it should be at around 250 bulb lumens at 7.2 volts of fresh nimh. (just a guesstimate - but has to be around half as bright as a 3854L @ 7.2 volts drawing 2 amps if not more based on the setup)


----------



## Howecollc

Swedpat said:


> By the way: how big would you estimate the difference to be between Philips HPX-53 and Maglites crypton or Xenon bulb? For example, does it feels like 1,5x or twice?


I'm going to say that the percentage difference in output between the HPX-53 at 7.2v and the 6 cell Mag Krypton bulb at 7.2v, is similar to the percentage difference in output between a 2D Mag and a 4D Mag. Would you call that 1.5x?


----------



## Swedpat

Howecollc said:


> I'm going to say that the percentage difference in output between the HPX-53 at 7.2v and the 6 cell Mag Krypton bulb at 7.2v, is similar to the percentage difference in output between a 2D Mag and a 4D Mag. Would you call that 1.5x?



I then understand that the difference is significant. I read that 2D is stated for 36 lumens and 4D to 122 lumens. No doubt that HPX-53 is an interesting alternative if want to improve the standard Maglite without modding!

Regards, Patric


----------



## seatrue

just to add a note...

I am now using the Philips HPX-53 on 8 nimh. it works very well; i think it is putting out the flashlight a good 250 - 300 lumens with fresh batteries. this is an excellent alternative to a 3854L - running on AA's - and not needing any special resistance fixes. the bulb has to be used on very rested nimh's after charging though. i'm using 8 enloops and it worked with all the cells at 1.37 volts. i don't think it'll take much more than that for it to flash.

overall: very happy (it works). nice in a 3D Mag with 3 ($2) battery trays, 8 enloopes (one dummy cell or wire to cross the 9th cell) and bulb. (not bad for $50)


----------



## Howecollc

*seatrue*

Thanks for the update. I never would have imagined that the HPX-53 would be able to take 8 cells. Any idea how much time you have on the bulb so far, and how many times has it been subjected to the rested but fully charged Eneloops (have you completed more than one recharge/discharge cycle)? How's the color look at that level of over-drive?


----------



## kramer5150

seatrue said:


> just to add a note...
> 
> I am now using the Philips HPX-53 on 8 nimh. it works very well; i think it is putting out the flashlight a good 250 - 300 lumens with fresh batteries. this is an excellent alternative to a 3854L - running on AA's - and not needing any special resistance fixes. the bulb has to be used on very rested nimh's after charging though. i'm using 8 enloops and it worked with all the cells at 1.37 volts. i don't think it'll take much more than that for it to flash.
> 
> overall: very happy (it works). nice in a 3D Mag with 3 ($2) battery trays, 8 enloopes (one dummy cell or wire to cross the 9th cell) and bulb. (not bad for $50)



Do you think it could work with 2x26700 cells? (IMR and 8.4V)

thanks


----------



## lctorana

kramer5150 said:


> Do you think it could work with 2x26700 cells? (IMR and 8.4V)
> 
> thanks


Not a chance. Dont't forget that 3 battery trays introduce the resistance of 21 separate joints plus 9 extra springs, as against just three large joints with the IMR cells.


----------



## seatrue

oh yeah, sorry for the delay; lets see, filament color - very very white / very bright at first; now (later) a more white / slight bit of gold color, but still quite bright. (now i can't see what i'm typing - it's great!) the cells are currently at 1.30 volts.

Haven't done any timed tests or recharges so far. But as far as bulbs go, i ordered four packs (8 bulbs) for $20 and the shipping was free - they also included cool Dorcey anodized 1aa Nichia LED mini light as well (free). can't beat that.


----------

